

State of the Watch(ely) Address - CaseyGeneAllen
http://www.watchely.com/news/state-of-the-watchely-address/

======
CaseyGeneAllen
Watchely is the new solution to watch sales and research. Watchely aims to
close the gap between watch buyers and sellers, helping them approach online
and auction watch sales more informed through intelligent analytics. We've
utilized the power of big data science to help build a better marketplace.

